# Alter Film Look



## Dodekaeder (12. Januar 2003)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage.

Und zwar würde ich gerne wissen wie man bilder aussehen lassen kann als wären sie aus einem alten film also so braun und zerkratzt.

Ich weiss das ne möglichkeit ist mit duplex rumzuspielen aber ich habe keine ahnung welches die besten einstellungen sind oder ob es einen besseren weg gibt.

Und die Kratzer sind auch noch so ne sache, weiss jemnd ob es da nen brush-set gibt oder vielleicht nen plugin was das ganze komplett macht?

Ich danke euch im voraus

The Dodekaeder


----------



## Comander_Keen (12. Januar 2003)

Abend...

ich würde erstmal dein bild 
- frablich auf graustufen reduzieren
- neue ebene darüber erstellen
- diese mit braun (hell) füllen
- deckkraft verringern
- nun in den farbeinstellungen den farblichen feinschliff geben

gute brushes bekommst du hier  oder einfach  dort .

ich habe dafür auch schon ein plugin gehabt.. aber warum einfach, wenns auch schwieriger geht (man könnte ja was dabei lernen  )

ich hoffe das hat dir geholfen!

greetz 3k!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Januar 2003)

Hi,

der Filter heisst "AgedFilm". Such einfach mal bei Google.

Ansonsten kannst du auch z.B. eine leere DIN A4-Folie mal 5 Minuten hinter deiner Couch am Boden rumrubbeln und dann scannen. Da haste auch massig hübsche Fussel und Kratzer.
Viel Spaß dann beim Scannerputzen. 
Aber es funktioniert hervorragend und ist selbstgemacht.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## NeoXtrem (12. Januar 2003)

*VErsus mal so *

(das ganze ist für PS7)

- Sättigung verringern (Umschalt+Strg+U)
Auf die GRaustufenbasis runter

- Farbton/Sättigung (Strg+U) (Färben unten rechts anklicken!) 
(Ich habs so gemacht: Farbton:27, Sättigung:20, Lab-Helligkeit:0)

Dann hast Du schonmal den Braunstil der alten Bilder (welche schwarz waren aber ausgegilbt sind und so nun nurnoch als braune Bilde rbekannt)

die Kratzer gestalten sich da schwerer.. 
Da Du von Störungen in alten FILMEN sprachst .. versuchen wirs mal mit Vertikal Strichen.

- also machst du einen neue Ebende

- Fordergrundfarbe auf Schwarz und Hintergund auf Weiß stellen

- Dann Filter>Rendering Filter>Wolken 
Das mache ich um eine unregelmäßige Basis zu erhalten

- Filter>Zeichenfilter>Strichumsetzung
(Strichlänge:15, Hell-Dunkel Balance 50, Richtung: Vertikal)

- Auswahl>Farbbereich auswählen>die weißen Bereiche markieren> Toleranz auf 200 und Feuer! *g*

- Nun den markierten Teil löschen (Entf Taste)

Dann Drehst Du noch die Deckkraft unser Störungsebende herunter und hast somit ein paar Kratzer im Bild...

PS:Wenn es doch kein Filmbild sondern ein altes Foto sein soll .. dann stell die Ebene mit den Kratzern einfach auf: Neagtiv multiplizieren...


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *
> Ansonsten kannst du auch z.B. eine leere DIN A4-Folie mal 5 Minuten hinter deiner Couch am Boden rumrubbeln und dann scannen. *





Absolut geile Idee! Just for fun werd ich das auch ma ausprobieren...aber auf welche ideen hier manche kommen...
Als Designer muss man schon echt verrückt sein 

Liebe Grüße, Shadow


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. Januar 2003)

Kleines Add-On noch zu der Kratzerfolie:

Folie auf Waschbetonplatte legen und kräftig zerkratzen.


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Januar 2003)

Genau, immer druff  

Hab in der Garage noch ne alte Kratzbürste...geht wunderbar damit, nur irgendwann kommt auch mal der Punkt, an dem aus der Folie ein riesen Loch wird *lol*

Macht viel mehr Spaß, aber mit Filtern schauts einfach bessa aus find ich ;D

Gruß,
Shadow


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *Genau, immer druff
> 
> Hab in der Garage noch ne alte Kratzbürste...geht wunderbar damit, nur irgendwann kommt auch mal der Punkt, an dem aus der Folie ein riesen Loch wird *lol*
> ...



Alternativ kannst mit der Bürste auch direkt auf der Glasplatte vom Scanner kratzen...


----------



## NeoXtrem (13. Januar 2003)

*Dazu...*

... also am besten kommt das .. um eine Art *MultiFunktions PlugIn* zu erhalten, Nimmst du einen braunen Filzstift und eine Drahtbürste und sorgst für ordentlich Kratzer auf der Glasplatte Deines Scanners. Dann malst du mit dem braunen Filzstift die gesammte Platte Deines Scanners an.

Nun kannst Du jedes belibige Bild drauf legen und es wird in dem "OldStile" eingescannt.

Kosten etwa:
  1,55 €  Filzstift
  8,45 €  Drahtbürste
145,99 €  Flachbrettscanner


Aber Hey! Wer hat schon so ein krasses PS Tool ???


----------

